# skunks.. i'd forgotten how small they start off....



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

not the greatest video, but you can just about see him!!!

not 100% on names yet... Quanah.. (Kwah - nuh ) meaning "fragrant" and the name of one of the last commanche indian chiefs, is a possibility.. although Ambrose has been suggested too..



more pics once edited... 

(and thanks Jon & Lucy !)

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

this is the same feed dish i used when Snuff first came over two years ago now...










and this is snuff.. in the same dish.. just after she came to me 












N


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Aw so teeny. He's beautiful. :flrt:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ta 

he is very dinky yus :flrt:











lots of character tho!





































snuff had a longer tail i think, looking at the pics...

N


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww hes GORGEOUS! will he be snuffs boyfriend when hes a bit bigger? lol


----------



## 7109 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice to see hes happy nerys i miss not having all the babys in the shop stamping lol bam has a character of her own!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Awww!!! Skunkies look so cute and fuzzy :flrt: What do they feel like? I imagine they'd feel like ferrets, but then I've never seen a skunk :lol2:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

He's geat. Like u say u forget how small they are to start with. Boy do they soon grow. Wud love an albino. The contract with the normals is great.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Stunning..

Quick question, when you breed a albino - black/white skunk is there a percentage of albinos or are they hets?

Just curious to know how it works.

John


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

as far as i am aware, albino is basically simple recessive, as would amel be in snakes...

Teyah i know is "het albino" as she produced 3 albino out of 8 last year..

Quanah was bred from an albino male to a black and white female... although in both him and his sister, and more so in his sister at the moment, the non-stripe white areas have a hint of tan to them.

from Mars (who i think would be termed as smoke) to Elsie (who i think would be termed as apricot) i had a black and white and a choc (although the choc may have been classed apricot too when mature)

Choc seems to, in the states, be used more for ones like Bam.. and Hershey.. the sort of dark brown and white... 

Elsie and little Solo(rip) are/were more a sort of dairy milk choc colour.. Mars has so much white in the dark brown, that he looks almost roan..


most of the US colours are based on three starting points i think.. black base, brown base and albino base.. so from the black base you get things like the all black skunks, or the lavenders.. from the browns you get the apricots and champagnes and so on..

exactly quite how the skunk genetic colour code works i am not sure though.. if its anything like, for instance, hamsters.. it could get thoroughly confusing!!! i think albino, as with many other species, is simple recessive, as said above, but i would not be suprised to find there are other parts of the colour coding that work as combination genes and so on.. for instance, if choc and albino are both simple recessive.. what colour is an animal visually displaying both albino AND choc.. does that then become one of the lighter shades of the brown base ?

anyway, enough text.. more pics... 

little










and large










"what the hell are YOU!"










"hey... don't run away.. i'm not that bad..."










snuff - "Mmm... maybe i can get down this way.."










"nope... how about this way..."










and in the mean time.. time for nap..










"oh well.. if you can't beat them.. join them... Zzzz...."










hard work being skunks!












N


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow very nice Nery's bet there gonna be best mates :2thumb:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

LOL great pics..

John


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWW
What you calling him Nerys?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, tbh, first meeting was not quite as peaceful as it looks... i got some video again, so will get that up in a sec lol..

snuff is the most vocal of my skunks, she always chunters to herself.. and has the largest huff repertoire of the lot.. she also does a lot of screeling and screeching when she can't get her own way, or when she is in a strop about something.. normally accompanied with lots of stamps. when she wants something and is not getting it (food for instance) as she walks she stamps down her feet.. so from downstairs on lino floor you can hear "bang bang bang bang bang bang bang" as she struts about muttering rude things about humans and the lack of mealworms on tap...

seems that little one is the same lol, he is also hugely vocal, and has the full on set of stamp moves too, lol.. 

consequently first meeting was noisy to say the least! they were generally very good.. she did not bite him.. he did not squirt her.. and they settled down as you can see.. although i have to say my hands were never more than a foot or so away just in case a swift removal was called for!

in time, yes, he could well be her boyfriend.. but not for a little while yet.. lol.. he does feel a lot fluffier than her, skunk hair is not like cat hair, or dog hair.. i guess more like ferret hair.. but longer and a little smoother.. although the hairs i would say are probably bigger (fatter) individually. quanah still has his baby fluff, snuff you can see has a sleeker, flatter laying, shinier coat.. her pelt lies on her body like a silk sheet draped over a sculpture.. quanahs sticks up at all angles and levels.. he is much more of a fluff ball at the moment lol..

don't videos take ages to upload onto 'bucket.. is youtube any faster? maybe i should stick them on there?

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

finally!!

first off, snuff.. throwing a paddy as she could not get down her normal route from the chair... she is all mouth and no trousers really, if i pick her up and cuddle her mid screech, she makes silly weedy squeeky noises in my ear

sorry, sideways on.. how do you rotate videos???



then.. quanah.. meet snuff...

s'cuse the legs.. ain't he sweet tho, with his little stamps and screeches.. no spraying though bless him!



and then after a while and a bit more settled..





N


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Nerys you keep doing it to me hun.Everytime i think im over my skunk moment you go and post pics of snuff and start me wanting them again and now to make matters worse you have a little male friend for Snuff as well.

Great pics as always hun and im loving your skunks so much i might have to borrow them for a while and forget to return them.


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

They are both lovely. Great videos, I have never heard a peep out of George so its nice to hear what they can actually sound like.


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

your right, he does look just like a little albino ferret. im sure he will soon grow up tho.

Did you get my msg on the phone nerys?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

even now snuff gets mistaken for a fat ferret sometimes lol..

message on phone, no.. rorys phone is playing up.. so his simm card is in my phone at the moment... :devil: 

lol

do you msn? add me if you want.. nerys44(at)hotmail.com

N


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

will doo, my msn is playing up at the moment blooming thing, will add you tonight when we are back from the cinema..

the message says about danielle, she emailed me back, she has 11 fulls, that were born on the 16th of this month, i emailed for photos so with any luck tomorow we should get to see them.

Speak to you later.. 
Bobbie


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ooooooooo.... nice one 

how many will she let go in one block i wonder?

N


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

speak of the devil, she just mailed me, hang on and i will PM you..


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

He is adorable nerys soooooooooooo tiny and so cute :flrt:


----------

